# any advice on hamster with skin cancer?



## merly (Dec 5, 2008)

hello 

my hamster is over two years old and after researching on the internet i think he has skin cancer. he has become very bald and wrinkly all of a sudden and is scratching all the time. his skin looks quite dry and flaky and he has black lumps under his chin. 

apart from being quite fragile, which i supose is expected for a hamster of his age, he is normal, eating and playing. i have read about surgery to remove the lumps but im not willing to put him through the stress. 

i am just wondering if there is anything i can give him to releave his itching so he can be more comfortable in the time that he has left.  

any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

All I can say it's time for a vet apt....I would believe them more then the internet...


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Definitely have to agree with that - vet asap for little hammie.


----------

